# Garmin BlueChart g2 map coverage



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

looking to buy a Garmin echomap plus 64cv sonar/gps. it comes preloaded with Bluechart g2 map. description says it covers coastal waters. Other ads say this includes US side of great lakes. I fish Lake Erie and want to make sure it includes at least the western basin. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I have seen the western basin on the g2 chart and it good with known nsomar but I have found that there are a lot better charts outtheee such as the following


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Refer to this thread:

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/garmin-users.325251/

I would buy the 63cv.


----------

